# Hey Horse Folks



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I need your thoughts....

Ok you know I quit riding. I have not swung my leg over a horse in over a year. I seriously doubt I will ever pick it up regularly again. Maybe from time to time but not regularly. I have posted a bunch of my show clothes on another board to try to sell. I still need to go through all my tack and figure out what I want to do with it. I have THOUSANDS of dollars worth of good condition tack. 

Here is my dilemma. I have started contemplating whether or not I should keep my saddle. It is a Beval Butet. It is in excellent condition, I have had it for over 10 years but being an "older" one increases it's value as they do not make them like this anymore. I made a casual comment to a friend that I might sell it. She emails me last night, that there is a customer at the barn who might be interested. She over heard the customer and trainer talking, she mentioned I MIGHT be selling my saddle and the trainer said "that would be a nice saddle for you". So my friend said if I want to bring it when we meet for dinner customer can try it. I do NOT have to make the final decision. 

I am going to let the customer try it. It may not fit her, as I have a 16" saddle. However if it does... I need to decide if I should sell it or if I should keep it. What I want you folks to do, is be a devils advocate, and tell me why I should sell and why I shouldn't sell. It will probably confuse me more but I need to hear pros and cons. For those who don't know a Butet, the start at $3500 and go up now. My saddle is probably still worth $2500-$3000. It is in that good of shape. 

what to do.... what to do.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I faced this same thing when I sold my horse. I LOVED my saddle and decided never to sell it. After making the decision to sell my horse (moving out of state) my saddle was stolen out of the barn. I could not have replaced it for $1500, and got $250 back in insurance. AAARRRGGGG. 

A few years ago, I purchased a saddle that belonged to DH's uncle. It is a very well made antique worth quite a bit of money. I will always have a saddle, as you never know when you will get an opportunity to ride, even if you don't have your own horse. I would say keep it.

I still curse the jerk that stole my saddle it fit me better than any I have had before or will again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess I'm looking at this two ways...

1. If you don't plan on owning and showing a horse again in your life, then there is no real reason to have a show saddle sitting around the house gathering dust. As far as recreational riding or taking lessons, you can always borrow a saddle from the farm you are riding at. 

The barn I ride at pushes students to buy their own saddles so the stirrups are always set where they need to be and the students are not getting used to "finding their seat" in a different saddle every week. 

That said, I took lessons for 5 or 6 years and just borrowed 1 of 2 saddles that I really felt comfortable in. <- I bought one of those when I started getting serious about showing. 

2. If you are planning on owning a horse again, but it might not be for some years. You could sell the saddle and put the money in a special horse fund. Buy a new saddle when the time comes. <- That way you don't have a saddle sitting around the house gathering dust before then.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there something you'd like to purchase for yourself if you had that money? If so, i say sell it and enjoy something in the here and now.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

First of all never say never...Daz would love to have a rider over the fall and winter. :curtain: But, that said...

IF you do ever get back into it, there's no guarantee your saddle will fit new horse and even though it might appreciate in value between now and then; that's no guarantee either.

I vote for selling it and getting all new when you start over. OTOH, I finally was able to part with my show harness and show Meadowbrook this past spring; almost 11 years after dear Rocket passed. I knew I would never drive again but couldn't say that final 'goodby' until now. I haven't regretted selling them although I still cry about him.

Pay attention to your gut while she has it out on trial. You'll be the best judge of how you will feel about a sale. Hugs...I KNOW how hard this is.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This! I took the carriage/harness money and bought a beautiful new (better) silver bridle and breast collar for Harry.



RedWoofs said:


> Is there something you'd like to purchase for yourself if you had that money? If so, i say sell it and enjoy something in the here and now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

A friend of mine on FACEBOOK POSTED THIS. If you know of any horse needing a home in Idaho, please contact Lynn Lovemydogs!!

*Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Lynn LovemyDogs
I know of someone looking for a rideable trail horse, here in Idaho. Rather than go out and purchase one, he would rather take in a horse that needs a home. Does anyone know of any that their owners just cannot afford to care for anymore? This is a person who is a true animal lover, has a horse, 8 dogs, many cats and farm animals too! He adopted two dogs from me sight unseen and absolutely loves them. Please share this. Thanks. Lynn
10 hours ago · Like · *
.



















..
.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

If there's even the remote possibility that you'll be riding in the future, I'd hang on to it. It doesn't even need to be competitive riding, just hacking around and I'll still keep it. Virge has been retired for 4 years, I pop on him occasionally (right now with my stubben which isn't a great fit for him) but I know in 10-15 years I will have another horse that I'll be riding and hopefully showing. Which is why my Antares is downstairs in my bedroom. I don't trust it at the barn and I'm not going to sell it. I loooove that saddle. It's custom made to me and Virgil so when I start riding Virgil for longer, I'll start hauling it out to the barn when I ride him and bringing it home. When I need it for a new horse, Antares can re-adjust it to fit another one. I'm never letting this sucker go.

And with a beval butet? Hang on to it. It's not like it's a stubben, amerigo, etc. that's easily replaceable. If there's any chance of you riding again...

Unless you want to send it up this way...!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so perplexed. 

Penny's Mom... thanks as always for the offers. You are so sweet. 

I know if I go casually ride, I can always borrow my trainers saddle which I would have bought in a heart beat for a second saddle if she ever sold it. I probably could borrow my old saddle back, if I sell it. However I can hang on to it, and decide later too. It's just there is someone interested and I am not sure what to do. I can probably still get close to the original purchase price of my saddle. 

I am not getting younger, I doubt I will ever seriously ride again. Probably never own another. What to do... what to do... 

The biggest part is it would be another major closure of a HUGE part of my entire life. Not sure I really want to make that step. I have to remember how much I have regretted giving away my Pete. However, I don't really miss riding. Just my horse.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I hear you saying you don't want to sell it. I hear the practical side of you saying sell it. When it comes to memories, emotions the practical side doesn't matter.

You're not ready. You don't need a reason. You don't need to convince anyone. You'll know when it's time. I know what you mean about missing the horse.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I don't really miss riding. Just my horse.


Here, here! That's what DH doesn't understand, I just love horses, the smells, sights and even the chores. If I never ride again, I'm okay with that, but for me, I love being near a horse. They just have a romance about them. I missed my horse so much when I sold her, I tried to buy her back. The new owners wouldn't budge, as they had already fallen in love with her. Now that I have my friends horse on our pasture, the world is once again running on greased grooves.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I understand completely. I never get tired of it either!



DNL2448 said:


> Here, here! That's what DH doesn't understand, I just love horses, the smells, sights and even the chores. If I never ride again, I'm okay with that, but for me, I love being near a horse. They just have a romance about them. I missed my horse so much when I sold her, I tried to buy her back. The new owners wouldn't budge, as they had already fallen in love with her. Now that I have my friends horse on our pasture, the world is once again running on greased grooves.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> and even the chores


I'm so bad, but this is the one thing I wouldn't miss. <- And chores for me would be writing out checks for this or that or that or that which my horse needs. I don't begrudge spending it on him - because it keeps him comfy, healthy, and happy. But ack, I would have money to burn otherwise. 

The only thing I would miss and makes me teary eyed about not having... it's that big head over my shoulder.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

When I had to let my horse go to the Rainbow bridge I got rid of all my tack and riding clothes as I knew I would not get another horse. However, when I came to my saddle I just couldn't part with it. I also kept the bridle and reins, and the first blanket my horse had. Those I know I will never use again but I just needed them to look at. My saddle may get used and it may not. I guess I vote for keeping your saddle.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> I'm so bad, but this is the one thing I wouldn't miss. <- And chores for me would be writing out checks for this or that or that or that which my horse needs. I don't begrudge spending it on him - because it keeps him comfy, healthy, and happy. But ack, I would have money to burn otherwise.


I hear you there, I would much rather fork out stalls than the money I spent, and that was 25 years ago. I imagine prices for EVERYTHING has gone up. I remember when shoeing only cost $25 and trimming $15. Now it's like, what, $60 to shoe a horse??? More??? Yowza.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I know one thing--I would give anything to have one more day with my horse,one more day to lean on him, one more day to put my head on his head and one more day to look into his big brown eyes.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw...I can't even think about losing about my guy. Cannot even imagine. 

I think saddles are hard to sell because it's how you 'felt' so much of your horse. It's the link between you and your horse and is the epitome of the connection between horse and rider.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is very beautifully said.



Ranger said:


> Aw...I can't even think about losing about my guy. Cannot even imagine.
> 
> I think saddles are hard to sell because it's how you 'felt' so much of your horse. It's the link between you and your horse and is the epitome of the connection between horse and rider.


Losing my boy has been very hard. I had to make a complete life change after having him for 29 years. I couldn't have made it through without my dogs.


----------

